# Farbe vom Scrollbalken ändern



## DaK (24. Aug 2006)

Hi ihr,
und zwar hab ich ein problem..
ich möchte gern bei dem JScrollPane die Farbe vom scrollbalken ändern. die hintergrundfarbe hab ich schon verändert. aber ich find einfach nich raus wie ich den knopf vom scroller veränder, weil der hat zur zeit den windows stil und ich hät den gern in schwarz oder so. is das möglich?
ich mach erst seit 2 wochen java, deswegen wäre nett wenn ihr etwas gut erklären könntet 
Gruß DaK


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2006)

Du kannst die Farben per setForegroundColor und setbackgroundColor setzen. Am saubersten löst man das natürlich über ein eigenes Look and Feel.


----------



## Gast (24. Aug 2006)

ich  hab das mit foreground und background schon gemacht..aber ich möchte den scrollbalken selber in einer andren farbe und das klappt damit nich


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2006)

Dann mußt du einen eigenen Theme implementieren und darin die Farbe setzen, das ist sowieso die sauberste Lösung. Hier ist eine Liste mit allen UI-Defaults:
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/JavaUIDefaults.txt


----------



## Gast (25. Aug 2006)

ich kann damit nichts anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß was ein THeme in java ist. könntest du mir nich vielleicht ein beispiel geben?
gruß


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2006)

Du kannst die Properties auch direkt über den UIManager setzen:

```
UIManager.put("ScrollBar.thumb", new ColorUIResource(Color.GREEN));
```


Diese Werte sollten für dich relevant sein:


> ScrollBar.thumb                              =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=153,g=153,b=204]
> ScrollBar.thumbDarkShadow                    =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=102]
> ScrollBar.thumbHighlight                     =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=255]
> ScrollBar.thumbLightShadow                   =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=153,g=153,b=153]
> ScrollBar.thumbShadow                        =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=153]





> ich kann damit nichts anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß was ein THeme in java ist.


Google ist dein Freund ;-)

Mit Hilfe eines Themes kannst du die Farbe eines Metal-Look-And-Feels an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## Serkan (27. Aug 2006)

Hi,

soweit ich es mitgekriegt habe kann man mit UIManager nur die Farben bzw. die unten stehen Eigenschaften ändern.

Was muss ich aber tun, damit beim Scrollbar nicht der Standard-Pfeil erscheint sondern ein anderes Bild, was ich selber bestimmen kann?

Geht das überhaup?

Danke 





```
scrollbar                                       =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=204]
ScrollBar.allowsAbsolutePositioning             =true
ScrollBar.background                         =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=204]
ScrollBar.darkShadow                         =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=102]
ScrollBar.focusInputMap                      =javax.swing.plaf.InputMapUIResource@6025e7
ScrollBar.foreground                         =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=204]
ScrollBar.highlight                          =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=255,g=255,b=255]
ScrollBar.maximumThumbSize                   =javax.swing.plaf.DimensionUIResource[width=4096,height=4096]
ScrollBar.minimumThumbSize                   =javax.swing.plaf.DimensionUIResource[width=8,height=8]
ScrollBar.shadow                             =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=153,g=153,b=153]
ScrollBar.thumb                              =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=153,g=153,b=204]
ScrollBar.thumbDarkShadow                    =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=102]
ScrollBar.thumbHighlight                     =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=255]
ScrollBar.thumbLightShadow                   =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=153,g=153,b=153]
ScrollBar.thumbShadow                        =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=153]
ScrollBar.track                              =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=204,g=204,b=204]
ScrollBar.trackHighlight                     =javax.swing.plaf.ColorUIResource[r=102,g=102,b=102]
ScrollBar.width                              =17
ScrollBarUI                                  =javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalScrollBarUI
```


----------

